# kde-18n

## no4b

Znalazl ktos informacje kiedy bedzie kde-i18n-pl dla KDE 3.2.0?

----------

## _troll_

Witam!

Alez juz jest... Od rana uzywam  :Smile: ))) Faktycznie mailem jakies problemy ze sciagnieciem... ale juz nie pamietam do konca jakie. Zdaje sie, ze recznie pobieralem kde-i18n-pl a potem umiescilem w distfiles

wget ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/kde/stable/3.2/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-pl-3.2.0.tar.bz2

LINGUAS="pl" emerge kde-i18n

zmienna dawalem z pamieci  - moze byc walnieta!

PS. ja biedny student w czasie sesji; ja przepraszac - pamiec platac figla jednego za drugim  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Ok :] wlasnie mialem poszukac gdzies  :Wink: 

LINGUASA mam na stale w make.conf  :Wink: 

Nie zadzialalo wrzucenie do distfiles, dalej chcial ssac, zmienilem w ebuildzie MY_PV=3.2 na MY_PV=3.2.0 i poszlo.

----------

## _troll_

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Nie zadzialalo wrzucenie do distfiles, dalej chcial ssac, zmienilem w ebuildzie MY_PV=3.2 na MY_PV=3.2.0 i poszlo.

 

Hmmm - nie potrzebowalem tego... 

root@troll portage # cat kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.2.0.ebuild 

[ciach]

MY_PV=3.2

Wrzucilem pliczek do /usr/portage/distfiles i koniec. Grunt, ze dziala  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Dokladnie :]

----------

## (l)user

Wlasnie wszedlem na forum aby poruszyc ten watek, a tu prosze - rozwiazanie. 

Pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## velociraptor

Czesc

A jak sie wam sprawuje 3.2 ??

Jakies problemy ??

Slawek

----------

## (l)user

U mnie bardzo fajnie chodzi  :Smile: .

----------

## _troll_

Zasadniczo - b. ladnie. Problem mialem z arts'em (a wlasciwie dwa). 

Pierwszy byl poruszany na anglojezycznej grupie. Mianowicie artsd zzeral mi ponad 50% procka (dochodzilo nawet do 80%). Problem jest w autowykrywaniu urzadzenia dziwkeowego... opis na forum - dziala! (ale obejsciem - trzeba wymusic ustawienia urzadzenia).

Drugi jest smieszniejszy... ze tak powiem. Emerge'owalem nowe bibil. alsy (1.0.2) i potem arts'a i... zdechl mi dzwiek  :Smile:  Siedze nad tym drugi dzien i nie bardzo wiem co zrobic... ale to osobny watek i nie jest to sprawa samego arts'a.

Co do predkosci dzialania samego KDE - jest wieksza! 'widocznie', ze tak powiem. A Plastik rzeczywiscie jest cool  :Very Happy: 

Krotko - polecam!  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Ja mam 4 denerwujace rzeczy:

- jak klikne "pokaz pulpit" i wlacze jakis program, to "pokaz pulpit" sie odciska, przelaczaja soe uruchomione programy i zanim uruchomi sie nowy, uruchamiany program to mam pulpit z przed "pokaz pulpit". Baaaaaaaaaaardzo mnie to denerwuje,

- konsole, przy pierwszym uruchomieniu widze kafelki zamiast tla pulpitu przyciemnonego, wystarczy zrestartowac konsole albo wlaczyc taba z druga konsolka w konsole, ale jest to niewygodne i tez mnie denerwuje,

- czasem konsole i konqueror sie dluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugo wlaczaja i dzialaja powooooooooooli, trzeba je resnac (czasem kilka razy), zeby zaskoczyly z normalnym tempem i dzialaly ok.

- xmms nie minimalizuje sie caly, minilalizyje sie tylko glowne okno, equalizer i lista zostaja, nie mniej denerwujace niz poprzednie, ponadto zostaja na pulpicie zaslaniajac ikony, wrrrrrrrr.

Jezeli ktos zna rozwiazanie ktoregos z tych problemow to prosze o napisanie.

----------

## _troll_

 *no4b wrote:*   

> - czasem konsole i konqueror sie dluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugo wlaczaja i dzialaja powooooooooooli, trzeba je resnac (czasem kilka razy), zeby zaskoczyly z normalnym tempem i dzialaly ok.
> 
> 

 

u mnie jest okej....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - xmms nie minimalizuje sie caly, minilalizyje sie tylko glowne okno, equalizer i lista zostaja, nie mniej denerwujace niz poprzednie, ponadto zostaja na pulpicie zaslaniajac ikony, wrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 

 

tu tez nie mam tego problemu

za to znalazlem nowy... podobny do Twojego ostatniego. Moduly SuperKaramba'y sa zawsze na wierzchu... i nie da sie z tym nic zrobic. Probowalem juz re-emerge'owac SK, ale nic z tego. Chyba trzeba bedzie poczekac na jakiegos patcha lub nowa wersje... Chyba ze ktos wie jak to obejsc...

----------

## _troll_

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Ja mam 4 denerwujace rzeczy:
> 
> - jak klikne "pokaz pulpit" i wlacze jakis program, to "pokaz pulpit" sie odciska, przelaczaja soe uruchomione programy i zanim uruchomi sie nowy, uruchamiany program to mam pulpit z przed "pokaz pulpit". Baaaaaaaaaaardzo mnie to denerwuje,
> 
> 

 

to samo... do tej pory nie zauwazylem... rzeczywiscie troche wnerwia  :Wink: 

 *no4b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - konsole, przy pierwszym uruchomieniu widze kafelki zamiast tla pulpitu przyciemnonego, wystarczy zrestartowac konsole albo wlaczyc taba z druga konsolka w konsole, ale jest to niewygodne i tez mnie denerwuje,
> 
> 

 

sprawdzilem - tez u mnie tego nie ma.

----------

## no4b

Wiekszosc moich problemow powtarza sie u innych uzytkownikow... raczej to nie wina tego, ze mam tylko kdelibs, kdebase, kdeartwork, kde-i18n-pl...

O superkarabmie zapomnialem dopisac... 

Wywalales moze konfiguracje 3.1 przed dzialaniem na 3.2?

----------

## _troll_

 *Quote:*   

> Wywalales moze konfiguracje 3.1 przed dzialaniem na 3.2?

 

nie. i nie wywalilem takze jeszcze starego kde'ka 3.1.4

----------

## no4b

Byc moze moje problemy wynikaja po czesci z konfiguracji, chodz za tym pokaz pulpit przekopalem cala i nic nie zauwazylem...

Co do kafelkow to w opcjach konsole w zakladce zestaw i obszaze tlo wybieram pelny, jednak nie zapisuje mi tej konfiguracji...

----------

## Rayers

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....ciach....
> 
> Drugi jest smieszniejszy... ze tak powiem. Emerge'owalem nowe bibil. alsy (1.0.2) i potem arts'a i... zdechl mi dzwiek  Siedze nad tym drugi dzien i nie bardzo wiem co zrobic... ale to osobny watek i nie jest to sprawa samego arts'a.
> ...

 

Tutaj podałem rozwiązanie tego "problemu" https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132643

Pozdr.

----------

